# 16" Alternative zu Islabikes?



## GrandPedaleur (21. Mai 2014)

Wertes Forum,

bei meiner Suche habe erstmalig eine eventuelle Alternative zu Islabikes gefunden:

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/16er/KUbikes-16-Zoll-Konfigurator.html

Wie schaut das für Euch aus? Und taugt die Geo für kleine Kids?
Falls ja, ist die SRAM Automatix sinnvoll oder eher nicht?

Lieber auf Umwegen beim Bewährten (Islabikes Cnoc 16) zugreifen?

Bin gespannt auf Euer Feedback,

Manuel


----------



## stevens28/2 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi, Kubikes finde ich auch klassen und werde wohl auch das 16er bestellen - ohne Automatik.......
Ich mehrke bei meiner etwas Größeren...mit 1x9, dass sie auch nur selten Schaltet und das max tempo nicht so sehr hoch ist.

olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrandPedaleur (21. Mai 2014)

Danke... wenn ich es mir recht überlege, der nächst höhere Gang kommt erst bei ca. 12 km/h.
Denke auch, dass diese Geschwindigkeit zwar hin und wieder erreicht werden wird, aber viel mehr nach oben gehts dann auch nicht.

Mit Bestellung durch Bekannte in UK und Parcel2Go liegen die beiden preislich fast gleich... mein Bauchgefühl tendiert zum Cnoc, aber auch nur weil das Rothan schon bei uns überzeugt hat (und die Kurze die Purple-Farbe so liebt). Allerdings nervt mich die Art und Weise von Islabike, Versand nur innerhalb UK kann ich ja irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber die Pflicht mittels einer UK Debit- oder Creditcard zu zahlen, nervt dann doch.


----------



## KIV (21. Mai 2014)

Die Automatix-Nabe ist zudem noch rd. 1kg schwerer, als eine Nabe mit Freilauf und sicher auch über 500g schwerer als ne Nabe mit Rücktritt.
Mein Junior hatte auf dem 20"er auch nur einen Gang, das hat auch auf langen Touren gut geklappt.
Jetzt fährt er 1x9 mit 24"...


----------



## gabemtb (21. Mai 2014)

Habe heute ein 16er Kubike Custom für meinen Jr. bestellt. Wurde sofort montiert und geht heute oder morgen noch raus. Wenn es da ist werde ich berichten.


----------



## superseven78 (21. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frog-bikes.628227/


----------



## Ann (21. Mai 2014)

auf das erste kubike bin ich ja mal gespannt. das wäre auch noch etwas gewesen, tolle auswahlmöglichkeiten. aber gehen eh nur bis 20" und das 24", das wir nun haben, ist ja perfekt


----------



## alexx80 (21. Mai 2014)

Hab schon nachgefragt, nächstes Jahr gibt's ein 24er bei kubikes


----------



## Ann (22. Mai 2014)

na, dann rührt sich ja was auf dem markt  wir haben jetzt unser isla und sind alle schwer begeistert. sind nur am überlegen, ob der trend evtl. zum zweitrad geht, entweder ein fully oder ein stvo für die schule.......


----------



## beaker04 (22. Mai 2014)

Servus,
als Neuling in diesem Forum (überhaupt in irgendeinem Forum) hier ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht von den Kinderrädern, die ich kürzlich für meine Töchter erworben habe.
Netterweise gibt es ja überhaupt so etwas wie dieses Forum hier, sonst wäre ich reichlich aufgeschmissen gewesen, was Kinderbikes angeht und hätte wieder den Fehler gemacht und ein Standardrad mit gefühlt 20 kg Lebendgewicht gekauft. Dafür Danke an alle, die hier Ihre Erfahrungen ausgetauscht haben.
Zu den bikes: die Große (fast 7 Jahre, 122 cm groß) hat ein kaniabike 24” small bekommen. Nach langem Suchen hier im Forum und in diversen Läden in Stuttgart, haben wir uns für eins von kania entschieden. Super leicht, tolles Rollverhalten, gute Geometrie, ausreichend gute Schaltung mit einem Kettenblatt und einem 8er Ritzel. Sie ist derzeit noch leicht zu groß fürs 24”, aber dank der kleinen Geometrie fällt es fast nicht auf. Ihr 18” Pegasus ist definitiv zu klein, und das 20” von kania (und von anderen Herstellern) hätte auch nur noch ein paar Monate gehalten. Und die Farbe (blau) stimmt auch noch……Die Große hat einen Riesenspaß und kommt Hügel rauf, die sie mit ihrem 18” Rad nicht im Ansatz stemmen konnte. (ich hatte auch die Möglichkeit ein islabike im Laden zu testen. Ich verstehe den Hype darum nicht so ganz: das Teil mit gleicher Radgröße war viel  schwerer).
Die Kleine mit fast 4 Jahren hat ein orangenes 16” Bike von KUbikes bekommen. Custommade inkl. SRAM Automatix, Gepard Zeichen an der Gabel und separatem Vorbau. Sehr leicht (ok, die 2 Gang Automatix wiegt 800 g, aber ich konnte nicht anders……), mit den Kenda Reifen und der automatischen Schaltung sehr schnell (die Kleine saust hier durch die Siedlung, eine wahre Wonne), super Geometrie: einfach nur gut. Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für ein anderes Rad entschieden, mich dann dank des Forums hier für das KUbike entschieden (auch wenn es dazu noch keinen Eintrag gab, nur einen Hinweis mit link). Die Tochter ist kaum noch vom bike runterzukriegen. Auch wenn es den Hersteller scheinbar noch nicht lange gibt, machen die bikes einen mehr als ordentlichen Eindruck. Alles ist sauber verarbeitet, die Gewichtsangaben stimmen mit den gemessenen überein, die Auswahlmöglichkeiten beim Bestellen sind nützlich und hilfreich. Hier hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht. 
Die Kinderbikes sind leicht, sehen gut aus, besitzen ausreichende gute Schaltungen. Ich habe bis jetzt nichts auszusetzen. Beide Räder sind ihr Geld wert, auch wenn die Frau etwas genervt geschaut hat. Naja, dafür gibt es ein paar Schuhe weniger in diesem Jahr……Und den Fahrradfimmel ist sie ja von ihrem Mann gewohnt….  Jetzt können endlich mal größere Touren unternommen werden (nun braucht die Frau noch ein neues Rad; ich bin ja ausreichend ausgestattet).
Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## Mamara (22. Mai 2014)

Islabike im Laden in Stuttgart? Sicher, dass da nicht ne Marke verwechselt wird(auch wegen viel schwerer)? Das Islabike 24" Beinn ist mit 8,82KG komplett angeben und die Islagewichte stimmen meist, ein Kania 24" Small mit 8,7KG/Basic und 8,3KG/Team OHNE Pedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (22. Mai 2014)

ich hab mir das gleiche gedacht wie mamara. unser 24" isla, das einen größeren rahmen als das kania small hat, wiegt mit pedale, schutzbleche (aber richtige nicht so steckteile!), flaschenhalter, gepäckträger und licht, knapp 10 kg. da wäre ich mit dem kania so glaub nicht hingekommen..... und wenn du schreibst ein blaues kania, ist das ja ein 2013-modell, oder?

machste mal ein foto vom kubike?


----------



## trifi70 (22. Mai 2014)

Unsere knapp 5jährige fährt mit der wirklich sehr kurzen Übersetzung vom CNOC 16 etwa 18 km/h ("Nähmaschine"  ). Also da sähe ich schon eine sinnvolle Anwendung für eine Automatix. Wenn ich die Übersetzung anpasste, gäbe es nämlich das Problem, dass an einem kurzen steilen Hügel aufm Kitaweg Schieben angesagt wäre (momentan kommt sie da mit etwas Schwung und Anstrengung hoch). Und das geht zumindest für unsere Tochter mal gar nicht...


----------



## bernd e (23. Mai 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Unsere knapp 5jährige fährt mit der wirklich sehr kurzen Übersetzung vom CNOC 16 etwa 18 km/h ("Nähmaschine"  ). Also da sähe ich schon eine sinnvolle Anwendung für eine Automatix. Wenn ich die Übersetzung anpasste, gäbe es nämlich das Problem, dass an einem kurzen steilen Hügel aufm Kitaweg Schieben angesagt wäre (momentan kommt sie da mit etwas Schwung und Anstrengung hoch). Und das geht zumindest für unsere Tochter mal gar nicht...


 
Darf ich fragen, wie groß deine Tochter ist. Meine Große wird in 4 Wochen 5 und fährt noch mit dem BMW Kidsbike, was ansich nicht schlecht ist. Aber mit dem Sattelauszug sitzt sie mit ihren nur 105cm auf dem Rad wie ein Downhiller (Knie bis auf Bauhöhe). Eigentlich war mein Plan, 16" zu überspringen und gleich auf 20" zu gehen. Aber irgendwie wächst sie recht langsam. Für das Kidsbike gibt es noch eine länger Sattelstütze, was auch eine Option ist.
Wenn da einer einen guten Tipp hat, bin ich sehr dankbar. Ich lese hier zwar schon lange, aber unregelmäßig mit, aber der letzte Sinnvolle Impuls fehlt mir noch.

Der Konfigurator von Kubikes mit sich ändernden Gewichten bei Veränderungen find ich Sinnvoll und Hilfreich.

ps. Auf dem Tandem fährt sie hinten sehr gerne mit, fragt aber immer wieder mal wann sie mal vorne sitzen draf


----------



## Onk (23. Mai 2014)

gabemtb schrieb:


> Habe heute ein 16er Kubike Custom für meinen Jr. bestellt. Wurde sofort montiert und geht heute oder morgen noch raus. Wenn es da ist werde ich berichten.


 
Hallo,

weißt Du was da hinten als Ritzel drauf ist?

Danke!

Edit: Hab' die Antwort schon: 16T, Übersetzung also ähnlich dem CNOC 16. Weniger geht dann auch nicht - nur bei der Automatix. Die kommt mit 19T und es kann bis 14T montiert werden.


----------



## beaker04 (23. Mai 2014)

Servus,
ja: es war ein isla bike. Und nein: es war nicht IN Stuttgart, sondern BEI Stuttgart (woba in Renningen). Es war ein in Zahlung genommenes Rad (ich weiß nicht welches Baujahr etc). Gefühlt war es schwerer, obwohl beide gleich ausgestattet waren. Ist ja auch egal…wer mag, kann da ja mal anrufen, vllt gibt’s das noch. Ich fande es nicht so prickelnd (aber ich hab ja auch kurz vorher das kania gekauft……). und 100 g hätte ich eh per Hand nicht auseinanderhalten können. Wo sind denn die Unterscheide zw 2013er und 2014er bei kania?
hier ein paar Fotos vom KUbike (mit der Kleinen drauf!). Das bike ist echt cool. Und die Automatix ist das Geld wert. Wie schnell die Kleine unterwegs ist: echt der Hammer. Demnächst geht’s auf unseren kleinen haus- und Hof Pumptrack…


----------



## trolliver (23. Mai 2014)

Schöne Bilder! Das Rad scheint für Familien mit langen Rücken und kurzen Stumpen gemacht, also für uns!  Nein - es sieht nach sportlicher Länge aus, nicht so gedrängt wie manch andere, das käme unserer Familiengeo entgegen.

Ich hätte für Philipps Isla 16 eine Nabenschaltung kategorisch abgelehnt. Doch je mehr ich drüber nachdenke... hätte vielleicht Sinn gegeben. Er fuhr mit dem Isla bis 27 bei Rennen mit Papa und ansonsten immer zwischen Dödel-vom-Rad-fall-Modus und ordentlich zügig. Wäre vielleicht mit der Automatix ausgeglichener gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (23. Mai 2014)

schöne bilder, die kleine schaut richtig happy aus. danke fürs zeigen!

weißt du noch, was der händler für das gebrauchte isla will? kommt für uns eh nicht in frage, haben ja schon ein 24er, würde mich nur mal interessieren


----------



## trifi70 (23. Mai 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie groß deine Tochter ist.


Klar darfste fragen. Und ich musste ersma messen  Ca. 111 cm. Ich hoffe das recht große 20er was schon im Keller steht passt nächstes Frühjahr. Ein kleines 20er sollte jetzt schon gehen, gibt aber momentan keinen zwingenden Grund zum Wechseln.

Wenn das Isla gebraucht und damit älter ist, dürfte das tatsächlich schwerer als das Kania sein. Im Herbst 2012 gabs bei Isla eine recht radikale Abspeckkur...


----------



## gabemtb (23. Mai 2014)

So nun mein Bericht wie versprochen:

Am Dienstag Abend zufällig auf die Webseite des Herstellers gestoßen. Am Mittwoch um 11:00 Uhr das Rad (16 Custom) per Mail (weil nach Österreich) bestellt. Wurde am selben Tag noch montiert und versendet! Heute Vormittag war es da. Es war ordentlich verpackt und nur das Vorderrad war zu montieren. Der Rest war vormontiert. Ich habe alles kontrolliert, nur die Vr. Nabe habe ich etwas leichter eingestellt, ansonsten alles perfekt. Das Rad wiegt komplett so wie angegeben 6,104 kg. Wobei ich nur die normale Alu Sattelstütze bestellt habe. Pedale, Sattel und Sattelstütze wiegen jeweils ca. 270gr. Da ist auf jeden Fall noch Potential nach unten vorhanden. Ich habe die Stütze durch eine gekürzte Ritchey Comp ersetzt und bin bei 6,021 kg komplett.

Meine Auswahl war Rahmen mattschw. Eloxiert mit Logo Pirat (ganz wichtig für Jr.), Kenda 1,5 Reifen, Lenker/Vorbaukombi, ohne Automatix. 

Bin sehr zufrieden damit, der Jr. wird es erst morgen testen können da er schon schläft.

LG 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gabemtb (23. Mai 2014)

beaker04 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ja: es war ein isla bike. Und nein: es war nicht IN Stuttgart, sondern BEI Stuttgart (woba in Renningen). Es war ein in Zahlung genommenes Rad (ich weiß nicht welches Baujahr etc). Gefühlt war es schwerer, obwohl beide gleich ausgestattet waren. Ist ja auch egal…wer mag, kann da ja mal anrufen, vllt gibt’s das noch. Ich fande es nicht so prickelnd (aber ich hab ja auch kurz vorher das kania gekauft……). und 100 g hätte ich eh per Hand nicht auseinanderhalten können. Wo sind denn die Unterscheide zw 2013er und 2014er bei kania?
> hier ein paar Fotos vom KUbike (mit der Kleinen drauf!). Das bike ist echt cool. Und die Automatix ist das Geld wert. Wie schnell die Kleine unterwegs ist: echt der Hammer. Demnächst geht’s auf unseren kleinen haus- und Hof Pumptrack…


Witzige Sache das wir zufällig auch das gleiche 'grosse' Rad haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jobike (23. Mai 2014)

gabemtb schrieb:


> So nun mein kontrolliert, nur die Vr. Nabe habe ich etwas leichter eingestellt, ansonsten alles perfekt. Das Rad wiegt komplett so wie angegeben 6,104 kg. Wobei ich nur die normale Alu Sattelstütze bestellt habe. Pedale, Sattel und Sattelstütze wiegen jeweils ca. 270gr. Da ist auf jeden Fall noch Potential nach unten vorhanden. Ich habe die Stütze durch eine gekürzte Ritchey Comp ersetzt und bin bei 6,021 kg komplett.


Sind die Gewichte inkl. Pedale?


----------



## giant_r (23. Mai 2014)

danke fuer die bilder, mir gefallen die kubikes auch ziemlich gut, sind aber auch noch mal eine ganze spur teurer als frog, isla und woom.
aber gefaellt mir optisch auch wirklich besser. ist der aufpreis qualitativ gerechtfertigt, was meint ihr, die ihr jetzt schon eins zuhause habt? auf der webseite wird eine mindestgroesse von 98cm und 40 cm innenbeinlaenge angegeben, haltet ihr das fuer realistisch?
viel spass beim fahren, danke fuer eine rueckmeldung und beste greusse
giant_r


----------



## Onk (24. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> danke fuer die bilder, mir gefallen die kubikes auch ziemlich gut, sind aber auch noch mal eine ganze spur teurer als frog, isla und woom.
> aber gefaellt mir optisch auch wirklich besser. ist der aufpreis qualitativ gerechtfertigt, was meint ihr, die ihr jetzt schon eins zuhause habt? auf der webseite wird eine mindestgroesse von 98cm und 40 cm innenbeinlaenge angegeben, haltet ihr das fuer realistisch?
> viel spass beim fahren, danke fuer eine rueckmeldung und beste greusse
> giant_r


 
Bei uns wird es wohl auch ein Kubike. Für mich von der Geometrie/Optik das schönste unter den 16".
Preislich ist die Orientierung, denke ich, eher an den deutschen Konkurrenten erfolgt. Kokua & Kania liegen da ähnlich.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das Preis/Leistung bei isla besser ausfällt. isla verzichtet nun aber sehr offensiv auf ausländische Kunden - warum also aufwendig drumrum operieren wenn es Alternativen gibt? Plant man Fracht mit 20GBP ein liegt man auch bei ca. 275,-€.
Schaut man sich die Kommentare rund um das preiswertere Frog an, so würde ich denken, dass es hier eine Qualitätslücke zwischen den Rädern geben könnte. Hier gibt man schnell ein paar Euro für Änderungen aus.
Man müsste man aber mal wirklich alle Kandidaten im direkten Vergleich haben.

Was ich gut finde bei Ku sind die kleinen Optionen beim Bestellen.
Wechselt man nach dem Kauf auch nur die Werksausstattung der Reifen, so relativiert sich das ganze Preis-Thema schon.
Der Hersteller reagiert super auf Anfragen und der Shop ist mit den Optionen gut durchdacht.
Mir gefällt da das Konzept - und das Rad.

Der für mich interessanteste Konkurrent war das Belter 16. Auch dieser Hersteller antwortet schnell und kompetent auf Fragen. Die wirken sehr engagiert und haben Mut zu ungewöhnlichen Ideen. Hier scheitert es für mich daran, das ich aktuell nicht testen kann ob es passt.
Da sehe ich für meinen Einsatz das Risko: Kurbellänge, Tretlagerhöhe und lange Übersetzung ohne Anpassungsmöglichkeiten.
Wir haben hier kaum flaches Übungsgelände und wenn's an jeder kleinen Steigung Stress gibt ist das doof.
Für die, die es interessiert: der Belter geht nächste Woche wieder in Produktion, sollte also so in zwei Wochen wieder in GB zu bestellen sein.
ER arbeitet zudem an einem Schutzblech-Set. Aktuell kann aber nur hinten ein Schutzblech (ohne Streben) montiert werden. Die aktuelle Gabel hat ab Werk keine Bohrung mehr.
Alles in allem gefühlt eher ein Rad für Kinder die nicht direkt vom Laufrad kommen. Aber das ist nur meine Einschätzung und es käme auf einen Versuch an. Hätte ich einen Händler in der Nähe würde ich das wohl getestet haben.


----------



## gabemtb (24. Mai 2014)

Jobike schrieb:


> Sind die Gewichte inkl. Pedale?


Natürlich inkl. Pedale! Die Gewichtsangaben im Webshop sind relativ exakt.


----------



## giant_r (24. Mai 2014)

Hallo onk, ja eben, auch ich finde das kubike am schoensten und der mailkontakt ist wirklich freundlich, aber mit versand, anderen reifen ist es fast 100 euro teurer als das isla. Das belter kann ich hier in spanien fuer inter 300 e bekommen, incl. versand, aber da stoert mich das hohe tretlager, der sattel in laengsrichtung nicht verstellbar ist und der riehmen zwar leicht, aber eben in der uebersetzung nicht so leicht zu aendern ist. Mein sohn braeuchte von der groesse eigentlich ein 14", aber das ku soll ja auch schon ab 40 cm innenbein gehen.
gruss aus spanien
giant_r


----------



## Onk (24. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> Hallo onk, ja eben, auch ich finde das kubike am schoensten und der mailkontakt ist wirklich freundlich, aber mit versand, anderen reifen ist es fast 100 euro teurer als das isla. Das belter kann ich hier in spanien fuer inter 300 e bekommen, incl. versand, aber da stoert mich das hohe tretlager, der sattel in laengsrichtung nicht verstellbar ist und der riehmen zwar leicht, aber eben in der uebersetzung nicht so leicht zu aendern ist. Mein sohn braeuchte von der groesse eigentlich ein 14", aber das ku soll ja auch schon ab 40 cm innenbein gehen.
> gruss aus spanien
> giant_r


 
Für mich in D ist das Kubike auch als custom mit den aktuell 10% Rabatt ca. 40-50€ teurer als das isla und damit unwesentlich über dem Belter als Import aus GB. Ein Belter gekauft in D wird eher ein paar Euro teurer. Alles gerechnet mit Versandkosten.
Beim isla kommt der organisatorische und zeitliche Aufwand für den Import und Bezahlen via Freunde dazu.
Ich finde das Gebaren von isla ziemlich daneben - Versandanschrift in GB reicht nicht - selbst die Bezahlung muss aus GB kommen.

Wenn Dein Sohne eigentlich ein 14er braucht kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er mit dem Belter glücklich wird.
Wenn die Lücke zwischen isla und Ku bei Import nach Spanien wirklich 100,-€ ausmacht ist das natürlich eine andere Nummer.
Das Ku habe ich ab Bestellung zudem ca. 3 Wochen früher im Haus. Gefällt mir was nicht kann ich unproblematisch zurückgeben.
Sollte mal was sein habe ich dann in D zudem weniger Stress Gewährleistungsansprüche umzusetzen.
Gruß,
Gunther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (24. Mai 2014)

ja, mit mit dem belter habe ich ja den gleichen eindruck, das ku kostet in der kustom version ca. 360 + 25 € versand.
selbst wenn ich die 10% abziehe bleiben fast die vorher gesagten 100€.
die politik von isla finde ich auch voellig daneben und eben die optik vom ku gefaellt mir viel besser.
ich denke ich werde trotzdem das ku16 bestellen. vieleicht schiesse ich dann noch ein billiges 12" fuer die erste zeit zum ueben.
dann habe ich wenigstens auch noch was zum basteln
gruss
giant_r


----------



## Onk (24. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> ja, mit mit dem belter habe ich ja den gleichen eindruck, das ku kostet in der kustom version ca. 360 + 25 € versand.
> selbst wenn ich die 10% abziehe bleiben fast die vorher gesagten 100€.
> die politik von isla finde ich auch voellig daneben und eben die optik vom ku gefaellt mir viel besser.
> ich denke ich werde trotzdem das ku16 bestellen. vieleicht schiesse ich dann noch ein billiges 12" fuer die erste zeit zum ueben.
> ...


OK, meine Version custom ist mit Rabatt und ohne weitere Aufpreise (wollte vor allem die Kenda 1047) dann bei 315,-, Versand in D 5,95.
isla mit Versand ca. 275,-
Somit rechnet sich das für mich anders.

Gruß,
Gunther


----------



## beaker04 (25. Mai 2014)

@gabemtb: ja das ist echt witzig. ein kleines KUbike und ein großes 2013er Trek Remedy 9. Ich habe bei meinem Remedy übrigens das dritte Kettenblatt abmontiert und gegen einen grünen raceface bashring getauscht. jetzt bleib ich nicht mehr so oft hängen und das große Blatt hab ich eh nie gebraucht. Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## beaker04 (25. Mai 2014)

giant_r[/QUOTE]
meine Tochter ist genau 98 cm groß und hat eine Innenbeinlänge von exakt 39 cm. Die Jungs von Kubike haben mir statt der Patentsattelstütze eine Sattelkerze montiert, damit spart man 3 cm Länge. Und...schwupps...war der Abstand Sattel-Boden genauso hoch wie bei ihrem aktuellen 16er Fahrradfahrlernfahrrad...Die Patentsattelstütze wird dann später montiert. Das Einzige, was die Dame lernen musste, war das von-hinten aufsteigen, da das Oberrohr deutlich höher ist als bei ihrem jetzigen. (Deshalb ist z.B. auch das Belter ausgeschieden, da es noch höher und vor allem länger ist). Also: alles tiptop, da gibt's von meiner Seite nix zu bemängeln...Service gut, Produkt gut, asuwahlmöglichkeiten gut. Preis recht hoch. aber was soll's...


----------



## giant_r (25. Mai 2014)

hallo beaker04,
danke fuer die info, ich denke, ich werde eins bestellen, er bekommt es eh erst im november (ja hier kann man auch im winter rad fahren..), mal sehen wieviel er bis dahin noch waechst.
wie schon gesagt, ich hatte auch einen super netten mailkontakt mit kubike, da faellt es nicht ganz so schwer soviel geld fuer ein kinderrad auszugeben.
gruss aus spanien
giant_r


----------



## beaker04 (25. Mai 2014)

Hola giant_r
Saludos y que te diviertas con la bici...


----------



## trolliver (25. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> ... ja hier kann man auch im winter rad fahren...


Hi Giant,

kommt ein bißchen auch drauf an wo, oder? Ich bin mal im April in den Alpujarras in einen Schneesturm geraten. Dann gezeltet, am nächsten Tag Schnee vom Zelt geschippt und  allen Ernstes versucht, über den Puerto de Capileira nach Granada zu kommen. Bei 2.500 Hm mußte ich aufgeben...

Sorry für OT,

EDIT: aber hier kann man im Winter Fahrrad fahren - norddeutsche Tiefebene, fällt selten Schnee. ;-))

Schöne Grüße nach Spanien,

Oliver


----------



## giant_r (25. Mai 2014)

na klar gibt es bei uns auch schnee, kommt eben drauf an, wo man unterwegs ist.
aber das ist ja gerade das schoene an katalonien, landschaftlich gibt viel abwechslung, 
ich kann mich ueber meine haushuegel direkt hinter barcelona nicht beklagen,
aber jetzt ist gut mit dem ot.....
wenn ich bestelle und das bike kommt teile ich mal noch meine eindruecke mit.
giant_r


----------



## mat-mat (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
siehe auch meine Anzeige im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabemtb (28. Mai 2014)

Kleines Gewichtsupdate 5920gr KU Bike 16 Custom mit original Velo Sattel ohne Polster 175gr und 180gr Sattelstütze. Ansonsten original wie bereits beschrieben. Die Pedale werde ich original lassen und ev. kommt noch ein  Bmx Sattel rauf. Die Klebereste werden natürlich noch entfernt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Onk (29. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> Hallo onk, ja eben, auch ich finde das kubike am schoensten und der mailkontakt ist wirklich freundlich, aber mit versand, anderen reifen ist es fast 100 euro teurer als das isla. Das belter kann ich hier in spanien fuer inter 300 e bekommen, incl. versand, aber da stoert mich das hohe tretlager, der sattel in laengsrichtung nicht verstellbar ist und der riehmen zwar leicht, aber eben in der uebersetzung nicht so leicht zu aendern ist. Mein sohn braeuchte von der groesse eigentlich ein 14", aber das ku soll ja auch schon ab 40 cm innenbein gehen.
> gruss aus spanien
> giant_r


 
Unseres ist jetzt da. Das geht wirklich fix bei Kubike.
Mit 40cm Innenbeinlänge sollte es kein Problem geben. Meiner hat jetzt knapp 43cm und da ist selbst bei der Patentstütze noch deutlich Luft nach unten - und das obwohl die Höhe jetzt auf einen Kompromiss zwischen gut zum Radeln und gut für's Auf-und Absteigen eingestellt ist.
Unserer kommt direkt vom Laufrad. Das Fahren selbst klappte quasi auf Anhieb. Alleine Anfahren will noch gelernt werden. Koordination Bremsen, Anhalten und Füße runter kommt schon allmählich.
Mit dem höheren Belter, dem dort hohen Tretlager und der langen Übersetzung hätten wir uns da schwerer getan. Da bin ich mir recht sicher.
Die Verarbeitung ist gut. Der Rahmen ist schön gearbeitet. Insgesamt trifft das alles ganz gut meine Erwartungen. Lediglich die Voderradnabe war zu stramm. Die habe ich erst mal nachgestellt.
Der kleine Hinterbau-Ständer den Kubike anbietet macht seinen Job auch gut. Ständer wurde vom Junior eingefordert ;-)
Der Rahmen hat genug Platz um ohne irgendwelche Tricks einen Chainrunner auf die Kette zu ziehen.
Was ich mir für Kinderräder noch wünsche würde wären bessere Pedale, aber das wird in der Größe kaum zu bekommen sein. Kugellager haben sie, aber laufen recht rauh.
Bei den Naben wäre es schick wenn's was mit industriellen Rillenkugellagern gäbe. Die Aufpreis-Option hätte ich sicher gerne genommen.
Da ich keinen direkten Vergleich zu Isla, Kania und Kokua habe kann ich Preis/Leistung im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz nicht bewerten.
Aber eines steht fest: Dieser junge Hersteller gibt sich wirklich Mühe und hat ein offenes Ohr für den Kunden. Sehr angenehm.

Gruß,

Gunther


----------



## trolliver (29. Mai 2014)

Das scheint schon gut zu sein. Naben und Pedalen sind bei Isla nicht besser, zumindest bei meinem 2011er Modell nicht. Die Naben erfüllen nach Einstellung ihren Zweck, die Pedalen jedoch habe ich getauscht, da gibt es reichlich Auswahl bei Wellgo, AEST oder VP oder... alle mit Alukäfig, klein (obwohl für Erwachsene gemacht) und mit Stahlachse (um die 30€) kaum schwerer als 200g. Mit Titanachse entsprechend weniger. Schick sind sie auch.

Ach ja: das Innenlager war bei unserem Modell nicht nur schwer, sondern auch als Konuslager (habe ich nichts gegen) mit eher sandgestrahlter als polierter Oberfläche der Kugellauffläche. Habe ich auch gegen eines von Neco getauscht.


----------



## Onk (30. Mai 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Das scheint schon gut zu sein. Naben und Pedalen sind bei Isla nicht besser, zumindest bei meinem 2011er Modell nicht. Die Naben erfüllen nach Einstellung ihren Zweck, die Pedalen jedoch habe ich getauscht, da gibt es reichlich Auswahl bei Wellgo, AEST oder VP oder... alle mit Alukäfig, klein (obwohl für Erwachsene gemacht) und mit Stahlachse (um die 30€) kaum schwerer als 200g. Mit Titanachse entsprechend weniger. Schick sind sie auch.
> 
> Ach ja: das Innenlager war bei unserem Modell nicht nur schwer, sondern auch als Konuslager (habe ich nichts gegen) mit eher sandgestrahlter als polierter Oberfläche der Kugellauffläche. Habe ich auch gegen eines von Neco getauscht.


 
hmm. dann gehe ich in Richtung Pedale noch mal forschen. Hatte den Eindruck, das die dann doch schon deutlich größer sind.
Gegen ein gutes Konuslager ist nichts einzuwenden, aber da wo man heute ein Konuslager findet trifft dann eher Deine Beschreibung von oben zu. Das hat Kubike beim Innenlager mit dem Neco gut gelöst. Isla hat inzwischen auch auf Cartridge umgestellt.
Kubike bietet auch alternative Pedale - aber erst bei den 20".
Insgesamt finde ich die Räder einfach schön und das Konzept mit den Optionen im Shop sehr gut und gut umgesetzt.
Aus meiner Sicht eine echte Bereicherung des Marktes.


----------



## giant_r (30. Mai 2014)

Habe ein ku16 bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, bis das teil hier in Barcelona ankommt.


----------



## mapu4fun (5. Juni 2014)

Heute wurde das KUbikes 16" mit SRAM 2 Gang Automatix für meinen Sohn geliefert. Leider sind die Beine von ihm (gerade 3Jahre alt geworden) noch ein bisschen zu kurz ;o( Das Fahren im Wohnzimmer geht, nur nicht Auf- und Absteigen ;o) d.h. noch ein paar Tage auf seinem Specialized Hockrock 12" üben...
Insgesamt macht das Rad einen guten bis sehr guten Eindruck! Er kommt sogar an die Bremshebel, was beim Specialized nicht geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (5. Juni 2014)

Da is doch noch Potential, den Sattel etwas niedriger zu bekommen. Wenn nur 1 oder 2 cm fehlen, sollte das schon passen.


----------



## drehvial (6. Juni 2014)

Meine Standard-Empfehlung für Sattel runter:

BMX-Pivotal Kombi. Damit kommt der Sattel mindestens 5 cm runter (wahrscheinlich mehr, bei der Polsterung) und ein kleines Stück nach vorne. Wiegt nicht viel, bezahlbar, lieferbar (entweder lokaler BMX-Händler oder z.B. über Parano-Garage)

drehvial


----------



## mapu4fun (6. Juni 2014)

Konnte den Sattel heute noch ein bisschen tiefer drücken. Er kommt jetzt mit den Zehenspitzen an die Erde...und los gings ;o)


----------



## endorphini (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo an die SRAM automatixer,

welche Einbaubreite haben denn die Automatix Naben an den 16" Rädern?

Danke schonmal,
Jörg


----------



## endorphini (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo an die SRAM automatixer,

welche Einbaubreite haben denn die Automatix Naben an den 16" Rädern?

Danke schonmal,
Jörg


----------



## GrandPedaleur (12. Juni 2014)

Bei uns wirds jetzt doch wieder ein Islabike statt der neuen Kubike-Alternative. Das schöne *Purple* vom jetzigen Rothan hat es unserer Kleinen einfach angetan und egal wieviel Fotos ich ihr zeigte (find' das Orange von Kubikes oder die giftgrüne Sonderfarbe von Isla verdammt cool), sie blieb bei ihrem Wunsch.

Nächsten Monat steht der 4. Geburtstag an, Kind fällt aber mit derzeit 39cm Innenbeinlänge etwas klein aus.  Perfekt wäre eigentlich ein 14", aber da sie auf dem Laufrad meiner Meinung nach noch etwas sicherer werden darf und ich davon ausgehe, dass das CNOC eh erstmal in der Garage stehen bzw. ohne Pedale bewegt wird, nehm ich gleich ein 16".

Als Reifen kommen Schwalbe Black Jacks drauf und für die Pedale sind Xpedo XCF03AC vorgesehen.
Kennt jemand eine leichtere Pedal-Alternative in Rücksicht auf die Schienbeine ohne Pins?

Um die Sattelhöhe zu drücken... welche Option würdet Ihr wählen?



beaker04 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Kubike haben mir statt der Patentsattelstütze eine Sattelkerze montiert, damit spart man 3 cm Länge.





drehvial schrieb:


> Meine Standard-Empfehlung für Sattel runter:
> BMX-Pivotal Kombi. Damit kommt der Sattel mindestens 5 cm runter (wahrscheinlich mehr, bei der Polsterung) und ein kleines Stück nach vorne.


 
Tendiere zur Sattelkerze, jemand gute Ideen für 'sehr leicht' und 'schwarz'?

Danke vorab! 

PS: Hier der aktuelle Fuhrpark, wobei das Scott nur für'n Hänger ist (haben auch noch'n Chariot CX)


----------



## giant_r (12. Juni 2014)

das ku 16 ist angekommen und wie versprochen hier eine kurze wertung:
es ging super schnell-auslandsueberweisung freitags, freitags drauf stand das bike mit sonder-
wuenschen (wenn auch nur geringfuegig) hier in spanien, das ist rekordverdaechtig.
gut verpackt und noch mit einer trinkflasche als kleiner zugabe.
das bike ist aus meiner sicht wirklich gut verarbeitet, rahmen sauber geschweisst und alles sieht anstaendig aus.
optisch, wie bereits frueher gesagt, finde ich es wirklich sehr gelungen und entspricht voll meinen erwartungen nach der ganzen bilderguckerei.
da der fahrer eher kurz geraten ist, habe ich vorsichtshalber mal die sattelkerze mitbestellt (auch wenn er es eigentlich erst in 5 monaten bekommt), die dann auch montiert war. nur das vorderrad muss eingebaut werden und die einstellung von bremsen und kette war soweit ok.
ich denke fetischisten wuerden bestimmt was finden (bremsabstand zu weit oder zu eng.. je nach geschmack), aber ich denke, ich bin auch schon penibel und fuer meine kriterien ist alles ok. die tektro-bremsen machen einen guten eindruck und kommen wirklich sehr nah an den lenker, sodass kinderhaende damit auch umgehen koennen.
also technisch ganz klar empfehlenswert, praxisbericht laesst dann noch auf sich warten.
jetzt kommt das ding bis november wieder in die kiste und ich hoffe dass der fahrer bis dahin noch einen guten schuss waechst.
zum abschluss noch ein paar bilder und gruesse aus spanien
giant_r


----------



## GrandPedaleur (12. Juni 2014)

Ans Giant bis zum November bitte noch orange Griffe   Sieht guad aus!


----------



## mapu4fun (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jörg,

Anbei die Daten von dem *Hinterrad KUbikes 16 Zoll mit SRAM 2-Gang Automatix*


Mit 2-Gang Automatik Schaltung: die Nabe schaltet automatisch bei ca. 12 km/h in den 2. Gang
Felge: HJC Aluminium, 16 Zoll, 28 Loch, schwarz, Flanken CNC bearbeitet
Speichen: Edelstahl, schwarz, radial eingespeicht
Nabe: SRAM Automatix, Freilauf ohne Rücktrittbremse, Übersetzungsbereich: 136%, 28 Loch, Einbaumaß 120 mm, Zahnkranz 19 Zähne
Gewicht (inkl. Zahnkranz, Muttern und Scheiben): 1588 g
Viele Grüsse aus Hamburg
Matthias


----------



## mapu4fun (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo giant-r,

Cooles Teil in schwarz ;o) Mein Sohn hatte das orangene gewünscht. Zum Glück auch ganz schick...

Viele Grüsse aus Hamburg
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (12. Juni 2014)

das mit den orangenen griffen ist ne gute idee, sieht bestimmt schick aus. bei der rahmenfarbe muss ich gestehen, dass ich das orange auch gut finde, zudem ist das strider- laufrad meines sohns auch schoen orange. aber letztendlich soll das neue bike die gleiche farbe haben wie das von papi.


----------



## SKMUC (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wow, das Kubike macht ja wirklich einen tollen Eindruck. Mein Sohn ist auch sehr klein für seine 3,5 Jahre(40 cm Innenbeinlänge bei 98 cm Körpergrösse). Das Rad würde dann wohl nur mit der Kerzenstütze passen. Ich habe aber Bedenken, das es dann Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe gibt und er sich weh tut wenn er mal nach vorne vom Sattel abspringt. Könnte einer der Kubikebesitzer mal für mich nachmessen wie hoch das Oberrohr ca 5cm vor der Sattelspitze ist.
Vielen Dank und beste Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## SKMUC (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
wow, das Kubike macht ja wirklich einen tollen Eindruck. Mein Sohn ist auch sehr klein für seine 3,5 Jahre(40 cm Innenbeinlänge bei 98 cm Körpergrösse). Das Rad würde dann wohl nur mit der Kerzenstütze passen. Ich habe aber Bedenken, das es dann Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe gibt und er sich weh tut wenn er mal nach vorne vom Sattel abspringt. Könnte einer der Kubikebesitzer mal für mich nachmessen wie hoch das Oberrohr ca 5cm vor der Sattelspitze ist.
Vielen Dank und beste Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## giant_r (15. Juni 2014)

ich kann montag messen.
gruss giant_r


----------



## giant_r (16. Juni 2014)

wie versprochen hier die masse:
ueberstandshoehe direkt vor dem sattel:41,5 cm
ca. 5 cm vor dem sattel 44 cm.
bei meinem sohn wird das mit der innenbeinlaenge sicher genause knapp sein wie bei deinem, wenn er das bike bekommt.
glaube aber auch, dass die kleinen eher zur seite fallen, als wirklich nach vorne abspringen.
vieleicht hat ja jemand mehr erfahrung damit.
gruss
r.


----------



## SKMUC (16. Juni 2014)

Besten Dank giant_r,
überlege dann vielleicht über Bekannte zum Cnoc 16 zu greifen. Vermute das dort die Überstandshöhe etwas geringer ausfällt. Weis vielleicht jemand die entsprechenden Maße fürs Islabike? 
Mit der Automatixnabe hat Kubikes natürlich ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Aber vielleicht kann man das ja am Cnoc noch nachrüsten? Viele Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## giant_r (18. Juni 2014)

Die automtix sollte auch bei anderen bikes gehen, kannst du auch bei kubikes einzeln als lr kaufen. Hast du dir als alternative zu isla mal das hot pepper 16 angeschaut, das soll laut webseite 40 cm ueberstandshoehe 15 cm vor dem sattel haben. Mir gefaellt das ku optisch und gewichtsmaessig besser (deshalb habe ich es ja auch gekauft), aber das pepper finde ich bei dem derzeitigen sonderpreis sehr interressant als alternative zu isla. und dann der akt und das affige gehabe, wenn man jetzt  ein isla kaufen will...
gruss giant_r


----------



## GrandPedaleur (18. Juni 2014)

Interessant ist relativ... das Pepper ist 'n sattes Kilo schwerer als ein Isla.


----------



## SKMUC (18. Juni 2014)

Ja das Kubike ist optisch super und auch die Faben sind mal etwas anderes. Schwarz und orange sieht man sonst bei Kinderrädern selten.
Das mit der Islabestellung und dann Weiterversand ist schon etwas nervig. Weiss jemand ob das Einbaumaß für das Kubikehinterrad mit Automatix (120 mm) beim Isla Cnoc 16 überhaupt passen würde?
Danke für den Tipp mit Pepperbikes. Ist durch die niedrige Überstandshöhe schon ein interessanter Kandidat. Habe nur leider mal gelesen das die Gewichte bei Pepper tendentiell noch zu niederig angegeben sind. 
Beste Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Julaeva (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo, mich hat das Thema Cnoc 16 und Automatix auch interessiert und ich hab an Isla geschrieben. Leider passen 120mm nicht.
Viele Grüße,
Juliane


----------



## SKMUC (27. Juni 2014)

Danke! Dann scheidet das Cnoc wohl aus. Weiss jemand die Einbaubreite vom Kaniabike Sixteen? Das sieht zwar mit dem Tiefeinstieg nicht so schön aus, macht aber sonst auch einen guten Eindruck.
Beste Grüsse
Sebastian


----------



## mapu4fun (27. Juni 2014)

Oder wie wäre es mit diesem Bike: http://www.supurb.de/Supurb-BO16-Kinder-Mountainbike ....? ca. 1kg zu schwer aber sonst echt cool ;o)


----------



## Mamara (27. Juni 2014)

Ich find´s recht lang und flach an der Front, in Aufrechter Position kriegen ja grad die Kleinen noch ne Menge mehr von ihrem Umfeld mit.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juni 2014)

SKMUC schrieb:


> Danke! Dann scheidet das Cnoc wohl aus. Weiss jemand die Einbaubreite vom Kaniabike Sixteen? Das sieht zwar mit dem Tiefeinstieg nicht so schön aus, macht aber sonst auch einen guten Eindruck.
> Beste Grüsse
> Sebastian


Des Kokua 16" gäbs auch fertig zu kaufen mit Automatix.


----------



## trifi70 (28. Juni 2014)

Julaeva schrieb:


> Hallo, mich hat das Thema Cnoc 16 und Automatix auch interessiert und ich hab an Isla geschrieben. Leider passen 120mm nicht.
> Viele Grüße,
> Juliane


Das CNOC 16 hat 110mm Einbaubreite hinten. Ob man die Automatix entsprechend umbauen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beaker04 (28. Juni 2014)

hey giant_r,
cooles schwarzes kubike. das ging ja schnell? Bleibts wirklich bis November weggesperrt???
@SKMUC: meine tochter hat eine innenbeinlänge von etwa 39 cm und ist 98 cm groß. Mit der Sattelkerze ists kein Problem; auch das Auf-und Absteigen nicht. also sollte es bei dir auch passen...


----------



## giant_r (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo beaker04, 
im moment ist nichts anderes geplant, er kann ja auch noch fleissig mit dem laufrad fahren.
ist es fuer deine tochter das erste rad mit pedalen, oder war sie schon mit was kleinerm unterwegs?


----------



## beaker04 (29. Juni 2014)

Hi giant_r. erst wutsch, dann Laufrad, und vor einem jahr ein kleines 12" rad. das würde jetzt auch noch passen, aber mit dem 16" kommt sie auch klar. das einzige Problem ist, dass sie nun zwei 16" räder hat. das KUbike und ein altes Rad. das alte wird eigentlich nur zum Stangefahren verwendet (mit einem trailgator), aber ab und an fährt sie auch so damit. das alte hat Rücktritt und das KUbike nicht. eeetwas kompliziert, aber sie kriegt es hin...schön am alten Rad ist, dass es kein Oberrohr hat, d.h. sie kann prima absteigen, eher abspringen.


----------



## felitsche (9. August 2014)

Servus zusammen,
bin bei meiner Suche nach einem 16" kinderrad über Euch auf das KUbike gestoßen und sehe mich nun genötigt auch meine Senf dazuzugeben . Wollte eigentlich unbedingt das Belter haben, da die aber monatelang nicht liefern konnten, habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und den Aufpreis für das KUbike in Kauf genommen. Der Preis war für mich echt eine Überwindung!!!. Aber nach dem das Rad angekommen ist muss ich sagen, dass sich jeder aber auch wirklich jeder Cent gelohnt hat. 

Geordert wurde die Standardausführung in matt schwarz ohne jeden Schnickschnack. Ich hab lang überlegt, ob ich Automatix Nabe mitreinnehmen aber das war mir vom PReis her dann doch eine Nummer zu heftig und ich wollte unbedingt unter 6 Kilo bleiben und die Nabe wiegt einiges mehr. Im Bestellformular habe ich dann noch darum gebeten, dass mir schwarze Griffe montiert werden, was eigentlich nur bei der Flex-Variante möglich ist.

Das Rad war schneller da als ich gucken konnte und die Jungs hatten mir sogar die schwarzen Griffe ohne Aufpreis montiert. Als ich das Teil dann aufgebaut vor mir stehen hatte, war der Schmerz wegen des hohen Preises sofort verflogen. Ich finde es von der Optik her Hammer!!! Auch der Freilauf ist eine wahre Freude. Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mich über das Rad genauso gefreut, wie ich mich über mein eigenes Neues gefreut hätte. Mein Sohn fährt seit er zwei Jahre und drei Monate alt ist das Hotrock 12" und aus meiner Sicht sind Welten zwischen der Qualität der Räder. Über das Hotrock habe ich mich zeitweise schwarz geärgert.

Leider musste ich noch ein bisschen warten bis ich den Stöpsel endlich drauf setzen konnte, weil erst noch Verhandlungen mit der Schnullerfee anstanden. Eine Woche später wars dann soweit - Schnuller abgegeben und das große Fahrrad mit leuchtenden Augen entgegengenommen. Mit drei Jahren und 4 Monaten ist aktuell noch die niedrigste Sattelposition angezeigt, weil sonst die Füße nicht auf den Boden kommen. Bremshebel habe ich fix ein bisschen rangeholt, damit er mit seinen kleinen Fingerchen auch gut rankommt. Das funktioniert ganz hervorragend und die Dinger haben auch richtig Grip.

Nach dem die Einstellungen durch waren hab ich den Jungen drauf gesetzt und er ist ohne Probleme sofort losgeradelt. Vom Tretwinkel her passt das auch mit der niedrigsten Satteleinstellung gut. Die optimale Stellung hat das Bein zwar nicht und der kann sicherlich die Kraft noch nicht voll umsetzen aber das sieht deutlich besser aus als auf dem Hotrock, wo das in der niedrigsten Sattelstellung echt eine Katastrophe war.
Die nun fehlende Rücktrittbremse hat er überhaupt nicht vermisst, das Handling mit den Handbremsen hat er sofort begriffen. Nachdem ich die Bremskraft von der Vorderbremse getestet hatte, hatte ich echt ein bisschen Schiss, dass er früher oder später über den Lenker segelt. Das hat er aber sehr gut im Griff. 

Die Rahmengeometrie finde ich sehr gelungen, das Kind sitzt meiner Meinung nach sportlich genug aber auch nicht zu sportlich auf dem Rad.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er durch die Sitzhaltung eine sehr gute Kraftübertragung auf das Pedal hat. Bei uns im Ort ist es ziemlich hügelig und es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie er mit dem Rad die Steigungen hochzieht. Wo die anderen vier - fünf Jährigen ihre Pukys hochschieben müssen, fährt er grinsend vorbei.

Ich finde das Rad ist rundum gelungen. Den einzigen Minuspunkt gibts für den fehlenden Kettenschutz. Da sieht so zwar hammergeil aus, ist aber für kleine Kinder glaube ich nicht so das Optimum, weil sie zum einen dazu tendieren, mit den Ketten zu spielen und dann sofort total eingesaut sind und zum anderen sind lange Hosen schnell dreckig. Da muss ich mir jetzt mal was überlegen. Aber trotz des Minuspunktes würde ich das Rad sofort wieder kaufen.


----------



## Onk (12. August 2014)

felitsche schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Ich finde das Rad ist rundum gelungen. Den einzigen Minuspunkt gibts für den fehlenden Kettenschutz. Da sieht so zwar hammergeil aus, ist aber für kleine Kinder glaube ich nicht so das Optimum, weil sie zum einen dazu tendieren, mit den Ketten zu spielen und dann sofort total eingesaut sind und zum anderen sind lange Hosen schnell dreckig. Da muss ich mir jetzt mal was überlegen. Aber trotz des Minuspunktes würde ich das Rad sofort wieder kaufen.


Hallo,
ich habe den chainrunner drauf gemacht. Passt ohne Probleme drauf, funktioniert super und sieht auch noch gut aus.
Wir haben das Rad jetzt seit einigen Wochen im Einsatz und sind sehr zufrieden.
Gruß,

Gunther


----------



## Lazegalli (13. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich will meiner Tochter jetzt auch ein Kubike kaufen, da das 12'' so langsam zu klein ist.

Leider rufen die mittlerweile für das 16'' Custom mit Automatix Schaltung stolze 410 € auf! Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass andere für das gleiche Rad im Mai diesen Jahres nur knapp über 300 € bezahlt haben. Stimmt das? Waren das eventuell nur Lockpreise um die noch neue Marke zu festigen?

Wie sind die Meinungen. Lohnt sich der Preis für das Kubike oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Islabike oder Kania tendieren. Automatix und Gewicht wären wir mir die wichtigsten Argumente.

Ich hoffe auf zügige Antworten, da ich sobald als möglich was neues brauche. Mein Töchterchen lässt mir keine Ruhe mehr! ;-)

Gruß
Lazegalli


----------



## Ann (13. August 2014)

also ich meine, daß das 16" custom schon immer 349 euro gekostet hat und die automatix 59 euro aufpreis. es hat zum start vom shop 10% gegeben, das stimmt schon. sehe ich aber nicht als lockpreis, sondern einfach ein zuckerl für die erstbesteller. bei isla bist du auch mit knapp 300 euro dabei, vor allem, kannst du es überhaupt bestellen? hast du jemand in england, der das für dich macht und dann nach deutschland schickt? automatix bekommst du bei isla und kania nicht, wenn dir das wichtig ist, bleibt eh nur kubike. meinungen gibt es mittlerweile hier einige dazu. 
das custom von kubike kostet ja nur 10 euro mehr als das kania, gefällt mir aber, gerade für ein mädel, um welten besser und ist auch noch 700g leichter, also da würde ich ganz klar das kubike nehmen.


----------



## Lazegalli (14. August 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> also ich meine, daß das 16" custom schon immer 349 euro gekostet hat und die automatix 59 euro aufpreis. es hat zum start vom shop 10% gegeben, das stimmt schon. sehe ich aber nicht als lockpreis, sondern einfach ein zuckerl für die erstbesteller. bei isla bist du auch mit knapp 300 euro dabei, vor allem, kannst du es überhaupt bestellen? hast du jemand in england, der das für dich macht und dann nach deutschland schickt? automatix bekommst du bei isla und kania nicht, wenn dir das wichtig ist, bleibt eh nur kubike. meinungen gibt es mittlerweile hier einige dazu.
> das custom von kubike kostet ja nur 10 euro mehr als das kania, gefällt mir aber, gerade für ein mädel, um welten besser und ist auch noch 700g leichter, also da würde ich ganz klar das kubike nehmen.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Eine Preiserhöhung von  ca. 100 € kam mir auch spanisch vor. Da wollen sich wohl einige nicht eingestehen wieviel Geld Sie tatsächlich ausgegeben haben. ;-)

Isla könnte ich wohl bestellen, aber ich habe mittlerweile gelesen, dass die Automatix dort nicht passt. Kania gabs wohl auch zeitweise mit Automatix, kann ich aber nicht mehr finden. Außerdem wird das Rad dann wohl zu schwer.

Also wirds jetzt ein Kubike! Die Kleinen kosten eh soviel Kohle, da kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an! ;-)


----------



## Bergjaga01 (14. August 2014)

Also wirds jetzt ein Kubike! Die Kleinen kosten eh soviel Kohle, da kommts darauf auch nicht mehr an! ;-)[/QUOTE]

jetzt ist der Text weg. Scheinbar zu doof.

Alos nochmal.

Habe am Sonntag auch ein Kubike bestellt. Wird von mir am 22. oder 23. abgeholt.
Glaube damit das bestmögliche für Madame ergattert zu haben.
Für das 20 zoll Custom 9 werden zwar 600 Steine fällig, aber ich denke sie wird nie nächsten 3 Jahre damit auskommen. Vermute mal, dass bis dahin die Räder etabliert sind und ich dann noch einen guten Preis dafür bekomme.
Wenn es da ist mehr.


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2014)

Lazegalli schrieb:


> Isla könnte ich wohl bestellen, aber ich habe mittlerweile gelesen, dass die Automatix dort nicht passt. Kania gabs wohl auch zeitweise mit Automatix, kann ich aber nicht mehr finden. Außerdem wird das Rad dann wohl zu schwer.


Isla hat 110 EB, ev. kann man die Automatix (EB 120) umspacern. Kania hatte die Automatix bisher nicht angeboten. Hr. Fischer hatte zwar drüber nachgedacht, wegen zu hohem Gewicht aber verworfen.

Kokua hat die Automatix im Programm seit ein paar Monaten. Die Räder sind aber auch etwas schwerer.

Das Supurb Bo16 mit Alu-Automatix wiegt überraschenderweise ebenfalls einiges mehr. Zudem zum ordentlichen Mehrpreis.

Ich denke: mit dem Kubike hast Du die für Dich - bzw. besser: Deine Tochter - optimale Lösung gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (14. August 2014)

ich denke du wirst die entscheidung nicht bereuen. mein sohn faehrt zwar noch nicht, aber rein von der qualitaet habe ich am 16" nicht wirklich was auszusetzen. zum preis wurde ja auch schon gesagt, es gab die 10% aber an sonsten haben sich die preise nicht geaendert.
gruss giant_r


----------



## giant_r (14. August 2014)

trifi, muesste man nicht eher den hinterbau weiten damit die 120 breite passt? wenn die automatix 120 breit baut kann man doch nix umspacern, oder verstehe ich da was falsch? ich habe das ku16 zwar ohne automatix bestellt, aber die kommt vieleicht spaeter doch noch, wenn er groesser ist und schneller fahren kann und will.
dann passt auch das gewichtsverhaeltnis fahrer-bike wieder, denn er waechst ja auch noch.


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2014)

Hatte die Nabe noch nicht in der Hand. Möglicherweise kann man Unterlegscheiben weglassen, flacheren Konus verwenden oder was abdrehen. Den Hinterbau zu weiten ist im Prinzip auch möglich, bei den kleinen Rädern aufgrund der kurzen Hinterbaustreben aber nicht so ganz einfach. Sollte man nicht mit den üblichen Hausmitteln selbst versuchen...


----------



## [email protected] (15. August 2014)

Wir haben heute mit unseren 3 1/2 Jahre alten Sohn ein Frog Bike (16er) probe gefahren und gleich mitgenommen.
Für 240€ sicherlich ein faires Angebot.
Was soll man groß sagen, draufgesetzt, losgefahren, lächeln und nicht mehr runter gewollt.
Das Orange ist leider nicht ganz so schön wie das vom Kania Twenty vom Bruder.
Sehr positiv ist mir das Cockpit aufgefallen, Lenker, Bremsgriffe und Griffgummis finde ich sehr gelungen.
Ein paar Halter für Schutzbleche wären schön gewesen, lässt sich aber auch so lösen.

Für mich im Moment das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  Gekauft bei GS Velo in DD, sehr schöner Laden, netter Kontakt.
Nur die mitgelieferten Schutzbleche sind nicht so der Hammer


----------



## Bergjaga01 (15. August 2014)

sram Automatix ..... glaube gelesen zu haben, dass diese Nabe nicht einzeln im Handel zu haben ist.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## giant_r (15. August 2014)

Die automatix kann man bei ku-bikes kaufen, ist im shop gelistet, und falls, wie bereits gesagt irgendwann erforderlich werde ich sie sicher dort bestellen.


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2014)

Man kann die bestellen, muss aber peinlichst auf die korrekte Version achten. Der Schaltpunkt (z.B. 12 km/h) hängt halt auch von der Laufradgröße ab. Einstellen lässt der sich offiziell gar nicht und ansonsten nur durch Demontage der Nabe und Manipulation des Fliehkraftmechanismus.


----------



## giant_r (15. August 2014)

ich denke, da die kuisles die als 16" laufrad fertig verkaufen, wird das die gleiche sein, die sie auch direkt verbauen und von daher schon passen.


----------



## giant_r (16. August 2014)

@[email protected], mit den frog macht man sicher nichts falsch und ist fuer den preis wirklich gut. das ku16 ist halt noch mal ein gutes kilo leichter und wenn ich da zeit und material rechne um das frog auf das gleiche gewicht zu bringen kommt man sicher beim gleichen preis oder eher teurer raus als ich fuer das kubike bezahlt habe. wem das mehrgewicht egal ist, ist mit dem frog gut dabei. genauso wie mit dem hotpepper16, das gibt es gerade fuer 220e.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. August 2014)

Ah, Du meintest das Komplettlaufrad bei Kubikes. Ja, da sollte das passen. Ist ja für Nachrüster gedacht. Aber die Nabe gibt es auch einzeln, also ohne Felge, Speichen, Nippel.


----------



## Diman (19. August 2014)

Was erwartet man eigentlich von Automatix außer 1kg mehr Gewicht?


----------



## trifi70 (19. August 2014)

Ganzes Kilo issis nicht (Aluversion vorausgesetzt). Erwarten würde ich mir die Vermeidung gewisser Situationen, wo Schieben angesagt ist, was bei unserer Größeren leider schnell zu Frust führt. Im Gegenzug ist sie an manchen Passagen eingeschnappt, mangels längerer Übersetzung nicht mehr schneller fahren zu können. Naja, die klassischen Anwendungsfälle einer Schaltung halt.


----------



## Lazegalli (23. August 2014)

Also das Bike ist jetzt seit Mittwoch da und meine Tochter ist begeistert (ich übrigens auch! ;-))
Was soll ich sagen...Verarbeitung top, Gewicht wie angegeben, Farbe total cool, Service der seinesgleichen sucht. Da ich Bedenken hatte, ob die kleine mit dem größeren Rahmen zurechtkommt, hat man mir kostenlos eine Sattelkerze beigelegt. Die Automatix hat sich auch schon bezahlt gemacht. Töchterchen hat sofort geschnallt, dass man mit diesem Rad viel schneller fahren kann und da die Übersetzung im ersten Gang leichter ist als beim 12'', kommt Sie auch besser den Berg hoch.

Alles in allem eine gute Kaufentscheidung. Vielen Dank.


----------



## giant_r (23. August 2014)

glueckwunsch, welche farbe habt ihr gewaehlt?


----------



## Lazegalli (24. August 2014)

Na Pink natürlich! Obwohl ich sagen würde es ist eher Pink-lila.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willie (11. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,

mein Junior bekommt zu seinem dritten Geburtstag auch ein Kubike. Ich habe mich auch für die Automatix von Sram entschieden. Das Rad macht einen super Eindruck, einzig die Automatix läuft etwas schwer und macht im Leerlauf max. zwei, drei Umdrehungen. Wie ist eure Erfahrung. Läuft die Nabe sich ein und wird das besser oder müssen die Konuslager eingestellt werden?


----------



## mapu4fun (2. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder von den Ku-Bikes eurer Kinder ;o)


----------



## beaker04 (14. Mai 2015)

Die Kleine heizt jetzt seit einem Jahr mit ihrem gepardenschnellen Kubike in der Gegend rum inkl. Automatix. Sie hat so dermaßen Spaß am Rad, unglaublich. Das war der beste Kauf an bikes, den ich je getätigt habe (und ich habe einige Bikes in den letzten Jahren getätigt ). Ich denke schon mit Wehmut daran, wenn sie zu klein für das Rad wird. Dann geht die Suche aufs Neue los. Sie ist kaum noch von dem Rad runterzukriegen und wird ganz traurig sein...
Also ich kann das Rad nur empfehlen (hab ich ja auch schon öfters getan).



willie schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mein Junior bekommt zu seinem dritten Geburtstag auch ein Kubike. Ich habe mich auch für die Automatix von Sram entschieden. Das Rad macht einen super Eindruck, einzig die Automatix läuft etwas schwer und macht im Leerlauf max. zwei, drei Umdrehungen. Wie ist eure Erfahrung. Läuft die Nabe sich ein und wird das besser oder müssen die Konuslager eingestellt werden?


bei uns sind ein paar mehr Umdrehungen, aber auch nicht "unendlich" viele...


----------



## jeffl (19. Mai 2015)

Unsere Kleine hat ihr 16" Kubike jetzt seit ca 3 Monaten und auch sie ist begeistert vom Rad und begeistert, dass es mit der Automatix so flott ist.
Mein Fazit: Ich würde es jederzeit wieder genau SO machen.


----------



## kiki333 (20. Juni 2016)

GrandPedaleur schrieb:


> Wertes Forum,
> 
> bei meiner Suche habe erstmalig eine eventuelle Alternative zu Islabikes gefunden:
> 
> ...


----------



## kiki333 (20. Juni 2016)

hi! 
hat schon wer von euch ein woom bike? ist ja auch ganz schön leicht...
was sagt ihr dazu?
http://www.woombikes.com/
Kiki


----------



## Ann (20. Juni 2016)

einfach im woom bike beitrag lesen, da steht genug drin  
vom neuen ist keiner mehr wirklich begeistert, da würde ich kubikes, kania etc. bevorzugen


----------



## jeffl (20. Juni 2016)

Unsere Tochter ist mit ihrem Kubike (siehe 3 Posts nach oben) immer noch mega glücklich. 
Ich übrigens auch. Die Qualität ist super!


----------



## määd (15. Januar 2018)

willie schrieb:


> (...) einzig die Automatix läuft etwas schwer und macht im Leerlauf max. zwei, drei Umdrehungen. Wie ist eure Erfahrung. Läuft die Nabe sich ein und wird das besser oder müssen die Konuslager eingestellt werden?



Neues Q-Rad im Keller und finde auch dass die Automatix schwer läuft, dachte erst die bremse schleift. Kann doch so nicht normal sein oder? Wie ist das mit den anderen Erfahrungen hier? Ich werde da morgen mal anrufen und fragen. Ansonsten ein tolles Rad... ein wenig Angst habe ich dass die Lenkerhöhe nicht ausreichend mit wächst. Wie macht ihr das? Spacer ein?


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Januar 2018)

Unsere Automatix läuft deutlich länger! Hast du das verbaut oder unverbindlich getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vueltas (14. August 2018)

Habe mich jetzt auch nicht zurückhalten kkönnen und für den 3. Geburtstag ein Kubike Custom 16'' in rot bestellt, zusätzlich für später ein extra Hinterrad mit Automatix, da ich gelesen hatte, dass die evtl. eingestellt werden. Beim Anbau des Hinterradständers ist mir leider eine mini Lackmacke passiert, werde das ggf. mit rotem Lackstift korrigieren. War ziemlich blöd zu montieren 
Da unser Sohn gerade einmal ca. 96 cm groß ist (Innenbeinlänge ca. 40 cm), habe ich extra bei Kubike einen Sattel mit Sattelstütze und -kolben bestellt (15 Euro), der zwar etwas unkomfortabler - weil härter- ist, aber den Sattel nochmals ca. 2 cm runterbringt. Nun bin ich gespannt, ob Sohnemann damit zurechtkommt, im Nachhinein wäre das 14er wahrscheinlich für ihn passender gewesen..


----------



## Vueltas (15. August 2018)

Gestern noch Schutzbleche von Hebie befestigt, was für ein Akt, da man ganz schnell die Handbremse behindert. Ich weiß schon, warum Kubike das nicht vormontiert, sondern lose mitschickt, genauso wie den Ständer. Da würde ich mir doch eine bessere Lösung wünschen.


----------



## donb (26. August 2018)

Anbei ein Vergleich zwischen KUbikes 16 und Islabikes CNOC 16.


----------



## divergent! (26. August 2018)

mein kleiner hatte das frog cycle. wog knapp 6,9 kilo und er war damit glücklich. hab es damals mit schutzblechen und 2. reifensatz direkt bei frogcycles für 270€ bekommen. war ein fairer kurs


----------



## donb (27. August 2018)

donb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 766282 Anbei ein Vergleich zwischen KUbikes 16 und Islabikes CNOC 16.


Wenn Ihr euch entscheiden müsstet... Was würdet Ihr holen?
- CNOC 16
- KUbikes 16 (mit Automatix)


----------

